# Bird and Trout knives?



## HALOJmpr (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm really looking for a new knife and want it to be a bird and trout style knife.  I'd really love to get it from one of the great knife makers here on GON.  So post you're favorite one knife makers and let's all see that awesome work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2011)

My Bird and trout Knife, by Sharpeblades.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 4, 2011)

That sure is pretty Nick, thanks for posting it!  What kind if wood is that? and do you have a pic of the sheath?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, I really proud of it. The handle is my wood of choice, desert ironwood. It has dressed deer, turkeys, fish, ducks, peeled pears, apples, cut up taters, onions, carrots, and has also tasted my blood. If I so chose to, which I`m not, I could shave with it. 

That`s it and the sheath on the far right.


----------



## DROP POINT (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is my B&T pattern. This one was done with 440C,stabilized maple handle,black micarta bolster. I just finished one with Green micarta for a member here on woody's. If it's better weather tomorrow, I'll get some pics of it on here. 8" OAL

Davin


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a dandy knife Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another option would be one I favor- Wayne Hendrix.

www.hendrixknives.com


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow Davin ... thanks for posting.   This is going to be quite the can of worms I've opened .... decision's going to be harder than I thought.

Keep em coming !!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice knives Nitro but I'm really wanting to stick with a fellow Woody's member as the knife maker!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 4, 2011)

You really can't go wrong with any of these fine custom craftsmen on here!  Pick out the blade style that pleases you and let them know what handle materials, colors, pins, etc. you like.  I'm sure they will build one that will make you happy!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 5, 2011)

There are some real fine knifemakers on this forum. I have had the pleasure of dealing with Drop Point and a friend of my has a few knives from Sharpblades. They all do some awesome work. Thats just 2 that we have bought from but there are many more on here.. Good Luck.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 5, 2011)

Just my rendition of a T&B


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful knives Ted!  Those longer blades are different and set them apart!


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 5, 2011)

Along with the knives already posted, bubba knives makes a good lookin bird and trout knife.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 5, 2011)

Strych9 said:


> Along with the knives already posted, bubba knives makes a good lookin bird and trout knife.



I looked up some of his posts.  They are nice knives!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine. The grey one is gone , but i can make anything you like also. Scott


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work Scott


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 6, 2011)

Really nice Scott!  I really like the last one!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's a couple Paul...finishing up another design and will post pics soon. Sorry I didn't get back with you sooner...been crazy busy.

CPM 52100 steel, stabilized maple:







Forged from 52100 ball bearing, elk antler handle, snakewood spacer:


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 12, 2011)

hank, those look awesome!  Can't wait to see your shop one day!  Maybe after turkey season


----------



## DROP POINT (Feb 12, 2011)

Good looking Knives Hank.

Davin


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks.....get with me Paul.....we'll hook up.


----------

